# My snake has mites on him



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, I was admiring my Ball python today and I saw mites on his head. I was pissed. What can I do about this. Should I swab his whole cage down with alchol and put new bedding in it? I don't want the snake to die.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Shouldn't be lethal right now, at least kill the mites you see on him for now.

There are a number of treatments (no pest strips, sprays, etc.) but my best experiences have been with a spray called RidMite? I can't remember, I'll try and find the can.

Here's an article to help you for now...

http://www.geocities.com/thearkfiles/Mites.html


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey I have another ? What I did is take everything out of the tank all the bedding the logs and sprayed it good. Then I added 2 inches of water so he could soak and maybe kill of alot of them. I have too many animals I do not need it to spred. I also added a bit of antibactiral soap so it would do some more to the mites. I am going to buy everything to get rid of it. Thanks acestro I wouldn't know anything if it wasn't for your info.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not sure if soaking or soap are going to do much. I think I've heard that there are oils?? that will suffocate the mites on the snake. Crockeeper should be on this soon with the details I'm lacking! I'm away from home and that can of spray that worked so well for me.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, wouldn't the water drowned them buy being under it and having no way to breathe?


----------



## Polypterus-91 (Jun 15, 2004)

Go to this site and buy Provent-a-mite and use it as directed. In over 30 years of keeping reptiles I have never seen a product that works better.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Soaking in water is the best way to get rid of mites. Do not use soap/antibacterial products. I have a 10' Columbian boa and I toss him in the bath tub for a good hour. Make sure the water is luke warm. If its too cold you'll definitely get bit if its hot you'll bye bye snake!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Well, wouldn't the water drowned them buy being under it and having no way to breathe?


----------



## Polypterus-91 (Jun 15, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> Soaking in water is the best way to get rid of mites. Do not use soap/antibacterial products. I have a 10' Columbian boa and I toss him in the bath tub for a good hour. Make sure the water is luke warm. If its too cold you'll definitely get bit if its hot you'll bye bye snake!


 Soaking definitely helps keep the numbers down, but some always survive and re-infest the snake or other reptiles in your collection. I have managed to completely eliminate mites from my collection with Provent-a-mite.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Use Provent-a-mite and Ivermectin is good too.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Polypterus-91 said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Soaking in water is the best way to get rid of mites. Do not use soap/antibacterial products. I have a 10' Columbian boa and I toss him in the bath tub for a good hour. Make sure the water is luke warm. If its too cold you'll definitely get bit if its hot you'll bye bye snake!
> ...


Exactly. Soaking in water is like glueing torn fins on a fish. You need to find out who or what tore the fins and stop it!

PREVENT A MITE that's it!!!!

The best ever, I've had two infestations that were both knocked OUT by that stuff.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

If your snake is INFESTED with the little bastards you can completely coat your snake in vegetable oil. This will kill every mite ON the snake. And will not harm your pet. I have used this method many times with imported animals and it works well. Water does not work. Then use provent a mite. Once all the mites are gone there should be no reason to continue using the product UNLESS you or your pet come into contact with other infested herps.

BTW, dont confuse the mites that commonly infest snakes with the same mites you find on mice and rats. The mites that are on the feeders do NOT live on herps. If you get feeders with mites and you just dont want to chance it, freeze em.


----------

